# Schoenberg as an Orchestrator.



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I think Schoenberg very much loved orchestration, as of his re-orchestrations such as of Brahms' piano quartet and bach's organ prelude and fugue in e flat. I'm currently listening to Gurre-lieder and I find the orchestration very rich and harmonious. What do you think? Is Schoenberg one of the greats?


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Schoenberg was a brilliant, innovative, orchestrator.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Certainly, _Gurrelieder_ is one of my favorite works by him. Such lush music can't go unnoticed. I also think he was a unique orchestrator. My only proviso is about the orchestration of the 4th movement from the Brahms's _Piano quartet in G minor_. It's not totally convincing but it's fun nonetheless.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Great, natural, intuitive and self-taught orchestrator. It's really a shame he never wrote a book on it.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

yes, Schoenberg was a great orchestrator....great use of orchestral colors


----------

